# Rohloff OEM dropout conversion - Salsa Fargo



## tomacropod (Jul 23, 2004)

Guys,

Thought this might interest some of you. I've recently converted a Salsa Fargo to a Rohloff Speedhub using the OEM dropout design. A local framebuilder did the work for me, including fitting an EBB, cable guides and modifying the non-drive dropout.

Laced to Velocity Synergy rims (SON 28 front hub), 38t chainring, rides perfectly, just did my first service on the hub with the Rohloff kit and it's noticeably smoother.

Forgive the ugly touch-up paint, I'll be repainting it in the summer once I'm sure there's no more frame modifications required.

- Joel


----------



## dickyelsdon (Dec 22, 2010)

Interesting ideas, personally id have gone for chainstay/downtube cable routing. Also why did you go for OEM mount instead of OEM2? it seems it would have been fairly simple to weld on a small boss for the required 5mm bolt, rather than all that extra metal that has been added.

Still, its a great bike and nice to see someone willing to go EBB rather than messing with sliding dropouts.


----------



## tomacropod (Jul 23, 2004)

OEM 2? I must be behind the times, plus, I picked up the hub second hand and it already had the OEM plate. I'm considering changing the routing as you say, just in order to remove rack mounting interference. I like it other than that.

- Joel


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Killer setup!


----------

